# Food



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

:flypig:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Typically the so-called xxxxxian (fill in your own country choice -Italian/French/Spanish, etc.) food that one gets in other countries is so unlike the proper thing as to make it unrecognisable. Therefore people arriving and expecting to get the Real Thing are often disappointed because it is so often totally unlike the ersatz muck they are used to.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Too true. I have quite a few friends who have expressed disappointment in Italian pizza and then there is their mystification at being unable to order "spaghetti". 

From the cartoon the "consume mass quantities" aspect should be noted as well; typically (at least) USAsian.

:flypig:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The best is when foreign tourists encounter the fish counters in some supermarkets or, more likely, in markets when they see the shellfish, in particular shrimp, crab and lobster making a dash for freedom and the salesperson chasing after it. I remember as a kid in UK seeing live eels on sale in a tank and the antics of the salesperson, after catching one, trying to keep it still enough to not slip out of his/her grasp.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Believe me, I am still far too USAsian to eat eels. Also, I saw the film version of "The Tin Drum"; {shivers}


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

I just flipped over the the expats IN the USA forum, section on "what i like about America (sic)". After diversity, food was the number one thing with one guy specifically noting portion size. All of which goes to show that it takes all kinds to make a world.
:flypig:


----------

